# Wholesale Supplies Plus - need to gripe



## Aline (Jan 6, 2018)

Until a few months ago shipping to Hawaii and Alaska was not free but pretty much at cost (via USPS) and we got a 20% discount to offset the 'free' shipping that other states got. Then for a brief period of time they offered free shipping to us (and shipped in flat rate boxes, which I had  previously been told were 'not strong enough' i.e. 'we can't be bothered because you're paying for it'!).

So now, there's been an announcement that shipping to HI & AK will be $19.95 per order (plus the $5.95 handling fee) and no discount to offset the elevated product costs that allow WSP to offer free shipping to the contiguous states. So $26 shipping every time I order!!

I posted my dismay on WSPs FB page and Debbie May replied saying, in a nutshell, 'well we can't ship to you at a loss' to which I replied that every other company I order from ships to me via USPS at cost! (well some of them add handling fees). Not surprisingly, she deleted my last comment (even though it was factual and not in any way rude).

I am just left with a really bad feeling about this company - can't stand the dishonest spin - and although I would still like to order some of their FO's I am going to have to replace them unless this shipping policy changes


----------



## dneruck (Jan 6, 2018)

I too ship international and the 20% discount went to 15% then to nothing without any notice. I now send multiple purchases to a freight forwarder but if that were not the case I would probably look elsewhere first


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 6, 2018)

I have never liked WSP and their practices. As many of us know their so called free shipping is not free, it is included in their products, so when a person orders large amount of products in reality you are paying higher shipping costs. So your are in reality paying double shipping. Other than 2 fo's I quit ordering from them years ago when I found their containers of butter where short. Of course I called and dear Debby informed that never happens but would credit back for my shortages and she would speak to the shipping and packing department. And I have a bridge for sale...When short a container an ounce or two it does note take long to gain an extra pound. In my opinion she is a bit of a snake...


----------



## Aline (Jan 6, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> In my opinion she is a bit of a snake...



After my last encounter with her I agree! I've heard lots of comments about less than stellar feedback not being posted and I think she will be losing a few HI & AK customers with this new policy....



dneruck said:


> I too ship international and the 20% discount went to 15% then to nothing without any notice. I now send multiple purchases to a freight forwarder but if that were not the case I would probably look elsewhere first



Oh yes, I forgot it went to 15%


----------



## mx5inpenn (Jan 7, 2018)

I have never ordered from WSP because of their free shipping/handling charge policy. I much prefer to be charged an actual shipping cost.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 7, 2018)

I hadn't ordered from WSP for a while so I was shocked when I placed an order last month & I saw the new "handling fee"! To get the free shipping I have to order a minimum of $40 worth of products plus $5 for handling and the choices for the free items you get for ordering are no longer as great as they used to be. Sometimes it's just not worth ordering from them and they used to be my favorite one stop supplier .


----------



## Rusti (Jan 7, 2018)

Related note: who else sells all those crafters choice fragrance oils? There are a couple that I get from them that keep me returning because they're favorites, but if I could find the Crafters Choice oils of the same variety elsewhere, there I would go.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 7, 2018)

According to the supplier list at the SMF FO review ( https://goo.gl/Nxr95t ), Community Candle carries Crafter's Choice products. http://www.communitycandlesupply.com I've never used Community Candle -- maybe others can chime in about them and what CC products they actually stock.

Aztec carries CC soap bases, but I can't tell if they also carry CC fragrances or not. http://www.candlemaking.com

I'm sure there are others, but Crafter's Choice is being awfully closed mouth about them. The only distributors they mention on their website are WSP and "local craft stores" which is no help at all.


----------



## Rusti (Jan 7, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> According to the supplier list at the SMF FO review ( https://goo.gl/Nxr95t ), Community Candle carries Crafter's Choice products. http://www.communitycandlesupply.com I've never used Community Candle -- maybe others can chime in about them and what CC products they actually stock.
> 
> Aztec carries CC soap bases, but I can't tell if they also carry CC fragrances or not. http://www.candlemaking.com
> 
> I'm sure there are others, but Crafter's Choice is being awfully closed mouth about them. The only distributors they mention on their website are WSP and "local craft stores" which is no help at all.



Thanks DeeAnna. The shipping charges at Community Candle make it basically come out in the wash. An 8oz bottle of the witches' brew stuff is the same cost as just one 4oz bottle of it at WSP, but their shipping negates that price difference.

I guess I could get off my duff and contact Crafter's Choice and see if they'd cough up a list, but wouldn't be surprised if they didn't. Their site is less than helpful.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 7, 2018)

Southern Scentsations in Michigan carries some Crafters Choice stuff. Probably shipping prohibited cost wise though.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 7, 2018)

Community Candle is near me. Their FOs do not come in Crafter's Choice bottles. So I'm not sure if they are crafter's choice. I don't think their Black Raspberry Vanilla is - I've used and loved the version from WSP and the version at Community Candle doesn't smell as good OOB. You can ask the Crafter's Choice people if they have somebody else near you. I think the WSP is the only place to get them online - I think the other places serve local customers but I am not totally sure about that.


----------



## cerelife (Jan 10, 2018)

I may be in the minority here, but I really like WSP and I've had nothing but good customer service with them. On the few occasions over the years when they've sent me the wrong item (like 50 opaque oval lip balm tubes/lids instead of the white that I ordered), they apologized and immediately sent the correct items at no charge - PLUS I got to keep what they originally sent! 
While I didn't like the $5.95 'handling' charge, I find that that their FO's are still reasonably priced as compared to other vendors when the shipping charges are added to the total. Not to mention that I have fewer 'misses' with WSP FO's than with other companies. Oils and butters...I order most of those from Soapers Choice now rather than WSP, but they are still my go-to for bottles, containers, soap boxes, milky way molds, and many FO's since I haven't found other vendors with what I need for a lower price. And they DID lower the free shipping minimum from $40 to $25, which I appreciate for when I only need a few things!
I know this doesn't help you Aline  I can check with my local UPS for rates to Hawaii and order for you if you would like...?


----------



## osso (Jan 10, 2018)

Southern Scentsations carries Crafters Choice butters, oils, bases etc, but not fragrances. I do not believe they distribute fragrances anywhere but WSP.


----------



## SparksnFlash (Jan 10, 2018)

I've had my own issues with WSP.  

Arizona Soap Supply carries CC FOs and also ships.  Don't know what their shipping costs are, as I live here. - They've also got Mad Mica FOs :grin:  

https://arizonasoapsupply.com/product-category/soap-making-oils/fragrance-oils


----------



## amd (Jan 10, 2018)

I too use WSP almost exclusively for FO's. I get my oils, butters, and tallow from soapers choice or locally if I can get my hands on a pig or cow. I get all of my colors from Micas & More. I have been increasingly frustrated with the quality of FO's. There are some good ones, but a lot of the newest ones haven't survived the cure process for me. I've posted on FB, emailed, left reviews... and it's all been selectively replied to and/or deleted. Once my FO stock is down, I am going to begin the process of finding new FO suppliers.


----------



## scard (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm pretty new to soaping, but I only buy from WSP when there is a sale. I do like a few of their FOs, but buy most from Nurture, their shipping rates seem reasonable. (don't know about Alaska or Hawaii though) :think:


----------



## MaryWaldman (Jan 18, 2018)

Candles and Supplies in Quakertown, PA has a store front and a large shipping operation. I buy there when I'm nearby, and they carry Crafter's Choice and Stephenson, which is great. They are very nice, but I've had trouble with some of their FO's accelerating CP trace. http://www.candlesandsupplies.net/


----------

